# new fangled scrollsaw



## novocaine (4 Jan 2017)

got me one of them new fangled scrollsaws for christmas with the constant blade that goes round 2 wheels.

anybody know how you do internal cuts the damn thing.


----------



## galleywood (4 Jan 2017)

Cut the blade, feed it through an access hole, weld the blade and then make the cut.
Good luck and a Happy New Year to you.


----------



## novocaine (4 Jan 2017)

much obliged, should I consider firing up the arc welder, or would I need to use the spot welder for safety? 

a happy new year to you too.


----------



## linkshouse (4 Jan 2017)

I braze mine.

But it can be a bit of a faff on protecting your wood whilst your doing it. Then of course it is to remelt once you've finished your cut to get the piece back off the saw.

Phll


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jan 2017)

I have a load of those blades if you want them... All ex-Tuffsaws ones. 

They'll need welding though.


----------



## novocaine (4 Jan 2017)

Cheers Nomad but rather surprisingly, for a very cheap fake scrollsaw the blade that's in it is actually very good, obviously it isn't going to survive but it'll do for now. after that I'm going to weld a load of olsen blades together and make my own for it, can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## linkshouse (4 Jan 2017)

novocaine":pg91ro2b said:


> Cheers Nomad but rather surprisingly, for a very cheap fake scrollsaw the blade that's in it is actually very good, obviously it isn't going to survive but it'll do for now. after that I'm going to weld a load of olsen blades together and make my own for it, can't see why it wouldn't work.



You'll need to make sure they're pinless blades


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jan 2017)

I just had a genius idea... If I twist the blade before it's welded, I can make a Mobius Blade that lasts forever. :O


----------



## Claymore (4 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## timbo614 (4 Jan 2017)

@Claymore/Canweeathim: You haven't taken your pills today. Remember what nursey told you about those Amazon stories too. You may know her as Illskinhim.


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jan 2017)

Claymore":2uzqptup said:


> ...but as Scotland is quite a distance from the Amazon I think I am pretty safe...



I'm pretty sure that Amazon deliver up there now, I'd watch your back.


----------



## novocaine (5 Jan 2017)

ah you stayed with the wannawinspeedboat tribe then, did you undertake the ritual of throwing pointed sticks at the great divided disc in order to reveal the fabled whaucouldawon?

I've heard tell of this blade you speak of but have never seen one in person, it is said that allowing it to cure beneath a blue moon will render it sharp for eternity and you'll never stand alone again. 

If I twist it twice before welding I reckon I can make a hole in space time, assuming it's in the right place maybe I can use that to pass the blade through the work piece and cut internals.


----------



## donwatson (5 Jan 2017)

I can't wait till the chemist opens and I get my supply of pills


----------



## Claymore (5 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## novocaine (12 Jan 2017)

used in anger last week, few things to note, the blade supplied has no set, so it gives a nice thin kerf and surface finish but it's rubbish at going round corners, easy enough to sort though, new blade to be ordered from tuffsaw, and if I want tight turns, I've got a scroll saw, which no bandsaw is going to rival for radius. 
the tension knob threads are made of cheeseium and couldn't tension the blade before they failed, again easy fix, replace it with an m8 nut. 
the blade guides are tiny, but they work. 
the insert in the table is pants, but again, easy to replace. 
basically, for 99 english pounds (they wouldn't accept the Scottish tosh) it's an acceptable saw, it did alright on 2" oak too, but thats another story, at least I can do things like cut dovetails with it (for boxes) and resaw up to 80mm (which is about as thick as I ever need to cut for making scrollsaw blanks).

would I recommend the titan to others, yes, if they have the brains to make a few adjustments and such like, if they don't then no, stick with spending the pennies and leave the stuff that needs work to others.

oh, what I cut in anger, set dressing for work reception, this was the trial cut for when we put a new sign up. lettering will be done on the scrollsaw. 


New logo for work reception. by David Rees, on Flickr


----------

